# Netflix Owns 61% of Digital Movie Market



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

The next largest player in digital movies is Comcast, which is sitting way down at only 8% share. Behind them is a three way tie between Apple, DirectTV, and Time Warner with each owning a paltry 3%.....

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/netflix_owns_61_digital_movie_market


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

61%! That is an amazing stat. I finally woke up to the fact that Netflix was a no-brainer and got with the program a couple of months ago. I got the Roku XDS and I haven't watched a film on the soon-to-be-cancelled cable "premiums" since. Netflix, along with BigStar and Amazon streaming represents a sea-change in movie viewing for us.

I just hope the ridiculously low Netflix subscription price holds and the Internet doesn't collapse.

We'll see.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

One more reason why DirecTv should drop their PPV prices and/or add a Netflix app to their DVR... I just use PlayOn and my DirecTV HD DVRS to stream netflix to my TVs anyway.


----------



## inkahauts1367066121 (Feb 17, 2011)

You will never see netflix apps on directv dvrs, unless directv buys netflix, which the studios would hate...

They need their own netflix style program...


----------

